# Is this what you do with the bikes on the back of your van?.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Danny MacAskill. from Edinburgh to Skye.

Shame on you that get on your bike just to fetch the paper :lol: :lol: :lol: ..

Ray.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

That is so cool.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

That is amazing, such control and a strong bike. I could even recognise some of the places from our trip to Scotland 
Great. Thanks.


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Holey Moley, that has left me speechless!

Ca


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Wonderful!!! bloody Wonderful
and some adults think kids only cause problems
and sit behind computers

Excellent stuff


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wow,unbelievable bike stunts 8O 

Loved it apart from when he does some tricks on the m/home overcab at 6.34 :roll: 

I will think of him the next time I fetch a paper on my bike :lol:


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Awesome


----------



## mixyblob (May 3, 2011)

That boy needs some cycling proficiency lessons otherwise he is going to hurt himself :lol:


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Mr's D does that on her electric bike (not!) :lol:


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic, never knew you could put so much energy into bike tyres to get the height of lift he does - I struggle going up the kerb!


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

Very very impressive, a complete loon though 8O


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try this one of his;

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=Cj6ho1-G6tw&vq=medium

he is a sponsored professional but has an incredible talent. his balance and courage is incredible, some of the jumps / balances that he does are potentially lethal - but make great watching!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danny_MacAskill

I also like the music that he chooses for each of the (many) videos that he has made.......

Dave


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Awesome control - nicely filmed too.

Och when I were a lad....... there was no such thing
as youtube so sadly I can't show you my stunts


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Cheers, always worth a few mins. watching a bit of Danny MacAskill


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Looks ok but the bike would be useless for going for the paper, no backcarrier :roll:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

LPDrifter said:


> sadly I can't show you my stunt


Would that be Cupid Stunt?.. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Absolutely amazing! Wow.


----------

